# Civilian Wartime Spitfire



## frampton (Nov 4, 2015)

This came from an estate.  Blackout bars, stem, sprocket, headset, front hub and Sturmey shifter. Serial starts with "J". 1945?

I think the rear wheel was added later. 

Whatcha think?

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SOLD>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 4, 2015)

aha! I knew I remembered that was not a Schwinn-only badge 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...n-Spitfire-What-is-it&highlight=schwinn+badge


----------



## frampton (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Scott,
I haven't ridden a Sturmey hub before this. It shifts well and first gear is a hill climber.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow! I had a 51 schwinn with this badge and I thought schwinn was the only one to use it. Thanks for the knowledge. Awesome.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 4, 2015)

I agree with the 1945 date. It's a really cool bike with that three speed. Some Sturmey Archer hubs have a date on them, although it may have been added later it still uses the earlier style shifter. Just curious if the hub has any dates on it.

The Spitfire badge is interesting. Looks like it's been on there awhile. Wonder if it was used by a certain retailer or distributer? 

Either way it's a great bike as is.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 4, 2015)

That's a pretty early Sturmey AB set up and an unusual skiptooth set up. I would not be surprised if they were actually close to the date that bike was made.  The black quadrant would be 1930s to WW2 era, and the black out pulley would be 1940s probably there. That AB looks pretty early as well with the black side and the PAF stamping. Looks like a period set up to me. 

Fitting to have that hub on a Spitfire.


----------



## frampton (Nov 4, 2015)

Spitfire


----------

